# Aequator Linea Gastro 22 help please



## Salbans (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, I managed to pick up a used Auquator LG22 that hadn't been in operation for a year and after a significant clean up and rinse cycling everything seems to be basically working ok except one crucial thing...

When i select any type of coffee the machine makes the right noises but no drink is delivered. In addition when I open the machine there are coffee grinds all over the place. Error message on the screen is 'fill bean holder'

I have little experience of coffee machines and hoe someone can help please

any help appreciated, Ben


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Have you tried filling the bean holder?


----------



## Salbans (Jun 17, 2014)

Haha, yes, hence the coffee grinds all over the place. The bean holder is half full (I bought some beans from supermarket to test) and the trap door is sliding and allowing the beans to drop into shoot etc. it seems the grinder is working as like I said there are grinds all over the place in the machine.

im a complete newb with coffee machines so any help appreciated.

thanks, Ben


----------



## Salbans (Jun 17, 2014)

Perhaps a photo of the grind shoot will help. Is there anything obvious missing or something?


----------



## Salbans (Jun 17, 2014)

Seems the front of shoot was missing so all sorted.

any suggestions on which cleaning and rescaling tablets to use for this machine? There was a LG 26 manual with it which list aequator part numbers which seem impossible to locate in the UK.

Also, anyone know anyone in the St. Albans, Hertfordshire area that would service the machine?

thanks, Ben


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a Swiss made commercial bean-to-cup machine.

The brewer unit is probably the problem - usually it becomes clogged (lack of regular cleaning) & goes out of synch. The grind shute photo show the brewer unit to be an industry standard one, as used by Jura, Franke, etc.

It's a specialised job to overhaul this brewer unit - recommend you find a local catering / vending equipment engineer. There is a beverage equipment company based in St Albans, but I don't recall the name.....

The "fill beans" message may be due to an optical sensor in the hopper or shute being mucky.


----------



## Salbans (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I managed to sort if out by creating a makeshift top to the shute. I will look for a local engineer but it all seems to be working fine now.

my only reservation about the machine is that it seems a bit of a cop out to use dried milk (although the engineers etc say powdered milk has come on a long way and is perfectly acceptable in a cafe nowadays?). The machine is going into a small cafe/reception area (not self service)

ill probably use a separate milk frother of some description unless you guys tell me that powder is ok? Any suggestions on what kind of frother?

thanks, Ben


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Re. Cleaning tablets: Use the Pulycaff 2.5g tablets (60 in a tub) once a week, unless the "clean me" message pops up on the display beforehand.

Re. Descaling: If the machine is in a hard water area, it's best to fit an in-line water softener cartridge (ion-resin type). When the "descale me" message pops up, use descaler crystals @ 50g per 600ml water (or whatever volume the manual advises).

With B2C machines it's essential to "keep cleaning everything regularly"....if in doubt - clean it !


----------



## Salbans (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the help, I'm cleaning it for england atm.

id still be grateful for n opinion on how to approach the milk. I could be wrong but wouldn't it be better to have a separate milk frother rather than serve with the milk granules?

if so, any ideas what additional frother I could get to fit the situation

thanks, Ben


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't think of a stand-alone commercial milk frother just now. Have a look on the Bravilor, Technivorm & Marco Bevs. websites......


----------



## Salbans (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks, I've managed to pick up a tecnosystem voila which has a frother. Does anyone know what pods this type of machine takes and where they can be sourced in the UK?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

44mm pods......


----------

